# Real world review from Amaya EMT16 and XTS users please



## jamco (Aug 8, 2014)

Hello, have been a member for a while, not much of a poster, appreciate all I've learned here, thanks! Been in embroidery part time since 2005, full time since January2015, including DTG, sublimation, more. Currently using Brother industrial 4 heads 1204C that are PC controlled. Really like the machines, but are out of expansion room. Need to downsize embroidery department and am considering Amayas due to modular nature and PC control. Has been great with Brothers to employ large monitors for operators to better see machine operation over limited lcd displays on most other brands. Would do the same with Melco, putting in 4 single heads and selling existing 4 heads. Most likely doing less embroidery and more DTG in the future.Thoughts and experience from Melco users and techs please?


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

We don't have the XTS, but have an original Amaya from 2004 and an XT from 2006 that are used in our shop every day. I have had very few problems with them and every time, the Melco Tech walks me through the issues. Just make sure to do the maintenance when it comes up (like every machine).

It's really nice to be able to do different jobs on the machines. I can run a hat order on one and flats on the other at the same time.


----------



## Nitrox73 (Apr 27, 2015)

We run a single head Amaya. It's been an uphill battle to get it right. The first one Melco shipped was broken and had to go back without a single stitch being sewn. I think that put me on the wrong foot from the get go. Melco service was great both times we had to call them.

We run it almost everyday and for the most part have been happy. I found that it was pretty picky about bobbins. You really meed to learn the correct acti-feed settings or you will deal with a ton of thread breaks. 

The software is ok for basic things, anything beyond that we send off. I went and took the classes after having it a month and that helped a lot as did the videos on actual operation. 

Some people complain about having to have a pc hooked up to it but I actually like that as I can see what it doing a lot easier. The conventional cap frame is better than the wide angle one for most all our uses. We don't do many ear to ear jobs and the standard hoop is quicker to load a hat in, I think.

The best thing we did was switch all our hoops to Mighty Hoops. That made a world of difference.

However, I can't say I'd buy it again if I had to do it over. It has paid for itself so that's a plus.


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

Basically with a Melco you are getting/paying for the Tech support which is IMO is one of the best in the industry period. It is very hard for me to comment on the reliability of the machine. It has a lot of mixed reviews. Some people have had no issues and some have had several issues. I have never been impressed with how the machine sews hats. It does seem to run flats good and at a very high speed with no issue. Cutter and Buck and Nike are a few of the companies who run Melco. I do like the fact the machine is assembled here in the US in Plano Texas. The board/electronics are made by Texas Instruments. The fact that Melco uses one main board for everything and not a CPU, X,Y, I/O, Joint boards like other machines use is a huge plus. I would rather swap a $1300 board out then pay thousands for multiples.


----------



## jamco (Aug 8, 2014)

Hello to everyone that replied so far and thanks! gardenhillemb;What is your experience with doing hats, please?
Nitrox73; Are you running the XT XTS or? In regards to bobbins the Brothers I'm currently running improved greatly by ditching the tension springs in the bobbin cases and running magnetic bobbins, tensions have been much more consistent. Agree with the PC setup, wish more machine makers would allow for at least an external display, makes us bifocal wearing folks have an easier go at it!
EmbroidTek: Glad you replied, we talked a few months back about possibly servicing my Brothers and at the time you were saying ZSK. Had a tough time at the ISS getting anyone to pay much attention to me and my staff, too bad as we are serious about downsizing our area to singles. Glad to hear about the TI boards being a former Electronics Tech. How do you feel about the new EMT16 vs looking for some available XTS for sale? Anything else you have to suggest please let me know!


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

I will also add the 2 days Free training you get with the machine is better then what you get with Tajima, Barudan, SWF, etc. The Melco training is more in depth and hands on. I also think Melco has better class room and webinars as well. You can do the training online or fly to Denver. Even though I think ZSK, Barudan and Happy make better euipment I strongly feel Melco has the best service, parts, support and training in the industry. Also most of the XTS parts fit on the EMT 16 so the parts are typically backwards or forwards compatible.


----------



## jamco (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks Jeff, I appreciate your input and help....know anyone looking for some Brother 1204C built like tanks wide format 4 heads?!


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

Jamco, I don't have any problem with hats on either machine. It's really important on hats to adjust the presser foot and set your actifeed correctly. I also don't run hats any faster than 550 spm. I usually just load the hats and let them run while I'm screen printing to be more efficient.


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

I sent you a pm. I will say that having 4 single heads will not be as productive as a 4 head. The only time single heads are more productive then a multi is 2 singles against a 2 head. While I like the service Melco has their theory that linked singles can keep up with multi heads is flawed and incorrect. Also cost per head you are not coming out cheaper. It will cost more to have 4 singles instead of a 4 head. Normally you can get 2 single heads for what a 2 head machine costs but not 4 singles for what a 4 head costs.


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

The advantage to having the single head Amayas is that you can run different jobs at one time. The operating system allows the heads to all have different jobs running at the same time and monitoring is all done on the computer monitor. Makes is easy to schedule and do other things at the same time.


----------



## jamco (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks for all of your info. That was our thoughts that we can be more productive when doing multiple small jobs, than waiting on a 4head to do name drops, etc. Just out of space and need to still keep embroidery available, just not our primary service!


----------



## wilks42 (Nov 20, 2014)

We run 4 xts. Like the flexibility they provide. Also like a thread break on one doesn't stop others and can stagger starts which is helpful on quick runs to keep up with hooping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smo (May 1, 2015)

I run 4 XTS's and love them, best machines ever! Quality is superb both in embroidery and machine build. Support in the UK is great from Amaya UK and the system is really flexible allowing big jobs to be run on all heads or split them between smaller jobs etc.


----------



## jamco (Aug 8, 2014)

Awesome Folks, keep the info coming! Now if I can just find someone looking for some heavy duty 4-heads....Thanks.


----------

